# I'm buying a laptop



## Nightingale (Jun 7, 2004)

I'm thinking toshiba.  I'm open to suggestions, though.  I don't want a dell...don't like their keyboards.

What I need:

512 meg of ram
good quality graphics/video card (nvidia or radeon, I think)
lots of hard drive space (60 gig or so)
good quality, fast processor
wireless internet capable
lightweight
able to plug in an external mouse (I hate trackpads!)

I'm going to be using it for MS Office (word, powerpoint, excel, mostly) and gaming (Everquest and Diablo II, probably).

I'm figuring that most of you know more than I do about stuff like this.  I've got about $2000.00 to spend.



ok... this is what I'm thinking of:

Toshiba Tecra M2 (customized)

Intel Pentium M Processor 1.70 GHz
512 MB PC2700 DDR333 SDRAM (256 MB x 2)
14.1" XGA display (1024x768)
60 GB HDD (5400 RPM)
DVD/CD-RW
Intel Wireless LAN (802.11g)
NVIDIA Graphics w/64MB, Gigabit Ethernet, Firewire port, bluetooth

Weight: 4.76 lbs with battery
PCABS/Magnesium Alloy case

$2100.00


----------



## Akula (Jun 7, 2004)

One suggestion, and it's not from a not-so-well-known company (so far) is Alienware.  The ones I've seen are very solid, with really good performance.  Some specs off of a base Sentia Enthusiast computer:

Intel® Centrino Technology
Intel® Pentium-M Processor 1.6Ghz
Intel® 855GM Chipset
Intel® PRO/Wireless 2200
14.1" SXGA+ LCD Screen
512MB DDR PC2100
40GB 7200rpm Hard Drive

All for $1,938.00 , then you can customize it and get a larger drive, etc.  If you want more of a gaming machine, look at the Area 51 models. My next round of computer change-outs will be for this company's models.  

Currently, my favorite laptop in regular usage in the office is a Fujitsu Lifebook series.  I've never had any hardware or software problems with this machine (if you ignore the issues caused by Windows).  Some details I just culled off of Fujitsu's site, for the C series.

LifeBook C2310 notebook - FPCM31356
Intel® Pentium® M Processor 1.60 GHz
15" Crystal View XGA TFT display
512 MB DDR SDRAM memory (256 MB x 2)
80 GB hard drive¹
Super-Multi DVD drive
Built-in Intel® PRO/Wireless 2200BG LAN (802.11b/g)
10/100 Base-Tx Ethernet
Price:$1,850.00

Unfortunately for the Fujitsu, and one of the reasons for the changover to Alienware, is the weight of this machine, at 7 1/2 pounds, where as Alien is about 60% of this weight.

Again, just customize away, and either should be able to fit your budget, and get you the performance you're looking for.  Anyway, just a few suggestions.


----------



## michaeledward (Jun 8, 2004)

Toshiba laptops have always been very rugged. My favorite choice for a machine for the road. 

IBM's are also excellent in the durability department. 

If you're going to be on the road alot ... the Panasonic Tough Books look good, but I haven't used one for an extended length of time ... not sure if they are as tough as they look.

I have always had difficulty 'gaming' on laptops. The screens don't handle the demands of gaming graphics as well as desktops.

Two Grand buys an aweful lot of computer these days. ... enjoy.

Mike


----------



## oldnewbie (Jun 8, 2004)

Toshiba is my favorite as well, have used them for years with no problems.

HP and Compaq have merged, and it's the same thing on the inside.. don't care for either.

Sony has good looking stuff, but I;ve no experience with them.

Good luck


----------



## OUMoose (Jun 8, 2004)

Toshiba isn't bad, but I don't think I would buy one, as their quality just isn't there IMO.  

Sony?  Very pretty equipment, but you're paying alot for a name.

Compaq/HP?  ummmm... no.

If you want to do any sort of gaming, I would go with the alienware as well, as they design their systems for gaming specifically (yes, even the laptops).  The Panasonic Toughbooks are pretty neat systems, and will do an excellent job, though they're more business oriented, and not so much for games.  Don't count out the IBM's either.  We use the T40 at work, and it's a solid laptop, though once again, not a gamer's machine.


just my 2cp from another EQ'er...  hehe


----------



## Akula (Jun 8, 2004)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> ...If you want to do any sort of gaming, I would go with the alienware as well, as they design their systems for gaming specifically (yes, even the laptops).



Not just designed for gaming, but graphics in general.  If you want to do photo editing, graphic design, or even video, they will definitely keep up if not pass others in performance.  They also look kind of cool. 

I'm not trying to sound like a commercial for them, but when looking at systems to change out to, this is one of the companies the jumped out at me for the applications I use.


----------



## arnisandyz (Jun 8, 2004)

MAC Powerbook gets my vote.  With Apple's new line of software you also get an excellent audio program (itunes) that works with the ipod, video editing capabilities with imovie, idvd and FEWER Virus problems. MAC has long been regarded as great Graphics platform, A majority of people in the graphic design business still chose MACs over PCs, although the gap is narrowing a little. The major players in Graphic programs like Adobe (Photoshop, Illustrator, InDesign) and Macromedia (Freeehand, Flash, Dreamweaver) have software optimized for the MAC OS. Once you try MAC you'll never go back.


----------



## OUMoose (Jun 8, 2004)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> MAC Powerbook gets my vote.  With Apple's new line of software you also get an excellent audio program (itunes) that works with the ipod, video editing capabilities with imovie, idvd and FEWER Virus problems. MAC has long been regarded as great Graphics platform, A majority of people in the graphic design business still chose MACs over PCs, although the gap is narrowing a little. The major players in Graphic programs like Adobe (Photoshop, Illustrator, InDesign) and Macromedia (Freeehand, Flash, Dreamweaver) have software optimized for the MAC OS. Once you try MAC you'll never go back.



True, but I think games were wanted too, so unless you run some sort of crazy emulator (which doesn't always work), we're limited to windows platforms.


----------



## arnisandyz (Jun 8, 2004)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> True, but I think games were wanted too, so unless you run some sort of crazy emulator (which doesn't always work), we're limited to windows platforms.



Agreed.  Many more games for windows machines.  I think an emulator would slow the processor down to much.


----------



## CanuckMA (Jun 9, 2004)

I'd stick to IBM. Tough machines, and good service. If you're travelling, you need to know that the machine can be serviced.


----------



## Nightingale (Jun 9, 2004)

I checked into IBM... a comparable machine would cost me about $900 more.  OUCH!


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jun 9, 2004)

I like the sony viaos myself.


----------



## Nightingale (Jun 9, 2004)

my brother has a vios... its gone back to sony something like five times in the last year for various issues.  he's had so many problems with it.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jun 9, 2004)

Nightingale said:
			
		

> my brother has a vios... its gone back to sony something like five times in the last year for various issues.  he's had so many problems with it.



I've had no problem at all. I have 3 sony comps and they all work great!


----------



## OUMoose (Jun 9, 2004)

Unrelated, but related at the same time, a good friend of mine had a big hassle with Sony customer service when he had extensive problems with his Clie (PDA).  So, if you think there's going to be the possiblity of dealing with support/RMA's, I'd lean away from the Vaio.


----------



## arnisandyz (Jun 9, 2004)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> Unrelated, but related at the same time, a good friend of mine had a big hassle with Sony customer service when he had extensive problems with his Clie (PDA).  So, if you think there's going to be the possiblity of dealing with support/RMA's, I'd lean away from the Vaio.



Even more unrelated...I'vd had Sony camcorders, Stereo recievers, trinitron monitors/tvs, etc, and never had any problems.  If Sony is giving terrible support, and poor quality products, they will (should) make an effort to get it right.  They have invested alot to build a good rep as leaders in electronics which typically rate very high in consumer reports and it would would be foolish to let it all go. Sony is a top tier brand for a reason. That being said, you would probably get a better deal from an up and comer trying to win your business rather than a more established brand, so its your decision.


----------



## CanuckMA (Jun 10, 2004)

Nightingale said:
			
		

> I checked into IBM... a comparable machine would cost me about $900 more.  OUCH!



Keep in mind that in the computer business, especially in the laptop business, you get exactly what you pay for.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jun 10, 2004)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> Unrelated, but related at the same time, a good friend of mine had a big hassle with Sony customer service when he had extensive problems with his Clie (PDA).  So, if you think there's going to be the possiblity of dealing with support/RMA's, I'd lean away from the Vaio.



When I had a problem with my clie they taled me through a bunch of possible solutions and when they didn't work I sent it back and in a couple days I got it back and it worked fine ever since. I can't say enough good things about Sony.
 :asian:


----------



## Akula (Jun 10, 2004)

In the past, I've had great experieces with Sony components, from monitors, CD/DVD burners, A/V equipment and so on.  However, when dealing with full Sony systems, that's where I've seen QC issues crop up.  I don't know if it's simply an integration issue, software/hardware combos, Sony trying to add too many 'features' or what, but those aren't really items I want to deal with.

As stated earlier in the thread, you are paying a little bit more for the Sony name, and for me, with components that's fine.  I've bought thier products before and undoubtedly will buy again, but for a complete system I would look elsewhere.


----------

